# Mk4 (1J0) rear calipers on a Mk2 ~ SS conversion brake line?



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Mk4 (1J0) rear calipers on a Mk2 ~ SS conversion brake line? (new pics)*

new pics)I'va already have the calipers, but I'm looking for a set of braided stainless lines (like the rubber ones in Eurospecs conversion kit).
Eurospec doesn't carry the stainless lines.
Any leads on who might be able to help me here?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 10:13 AM 11-20-2004_


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 (1J0) rear calipers on a Mk2 ~ SS conversion brake line? (Montanagreenmachine)*

the hardest part would be finding the 12x1 banjo bolt.. good luck with this.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Mk4 (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_the hardest part would be finding the 12x1 banjo bolt.. good luck with this.

Got it with the mk4 lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schrickman (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 (Montanagreenmachine)*

Try ECS Tuning


----------



## EVDTuning (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 (schrickman)*

My company is now selling custom SS brake lines and the first one's we are making are the MK4 caliper/ MK2 chassis lines. If you need a set just give me a calll (number in sig) ask for Carl


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 (1J0) rear calipers on a Mk2 ~ SS conversion brake line? (Montanagreenmachine)*

The "stock" Audi lines in that picture are rubber coated braided steel lines. They will perform as well as any braided stainless line. The difference is that they won't machine/file anything they come in contact with. Also, the rubber coating protects the steel braiding from corrosive elements (the braiding is steel, not stainless steel). Those lines aren't as shiney as braided stainless lines, but from the driver's seat I doubt there will be any noticeable (or even measurable) difference in performance from those rubbber coated steel braided lines to a set of braided stainless lines.


----------



## gmdoctor (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 (Racer_X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer_X* »_The "stock" Audi lines in that picture are rubber coated braided steel lines. They will perform as well as any braided stainless line. The difference is that they won't machine/file anything they come in contact with. Also, the rubber coating protects the steel braiding from corrosive elements (the braiding is steel, not stainless steel). Those lines aren't as shiney as braided stainless lines, but from the driver's seat I doubt there will be any noticeable (or even measurable) difference in performance from those rubbber coated steel braided lines to a set of braided stainless lines.

what model audi can those lines in the pic be had from?


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 (gmdoctor)*

I used 2002 Audi A4 lines with mine. They are a little longer than the ones shown in the picture. But I had my hard lines on the bottom of the trailing arm and didn't want to move them, so the longer Audi A4 lines actually worked better for me.


----------



## gmdoctor (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 (Racer_X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer_X* »_I used 2002 Audi A4 lines with mine. They are a little longer than the ones shown in the picture. But I had my hard lines on the bottom of the trailing arm and didn't want to move them, so the longer Audi A4 lines actually worked better for me. 

my lines are on top of the axle so the a4 lines are not an option, thanks for the input though, I was thinking of using the mk4 lines with union fittings, but I dont like that idea.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Mk4 (schrickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schrickman* »_Try ECS Tuning









Thanks for the input everyone...
I did end up going to ECS Tuning.
They sent me a set of 200mm SS braided lines.
I will let you know how they work and take pics when I'm done.


----------



## gmdoctor (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_
Thanks for the input everyone...
I did end up going to ECS Tuning.
They sent me a set of 200mm SS braided lines.
I will let you know how they work and take pics when I'm done.

I called ecs today and was told they could'nt get me rear lines for this.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Mk4 (gmdoctor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmdoctor* »_
I called ecs today and was told they could'nt get me rear lines for this.

Weird.
Contact Brian Demrovsky [[email protected]]
He is the guy who helped me.
As a side note: I do not know forsure if these lines will work yet.
I have not had time to mock everything up. I have a newer mk2 with the hard lines on top of the beam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Mk4 (Montanagreenmachine)*

Well i finally got the G2 caliper coating applied.
-Yes the paint is DRY!
Anyway as you can seee I have the ESC Tuning SS braided lines installed.
I will keep you posted to see how things fit up on the car.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

I got the pass. side on the car!
(To bad my digi cam. died)
The 200mm banjo lines from ECS seem to have worked out. 
I did have to cut off the clear plastic sheath(s) that surounded the braided line so that it was more flexable. (see pic above ^)
The were kinda stiff, but were just the right length to make all the bends down to the hard line w/o kinking.
(As a side note: I found you must reposition the parking brake lines (make some slack) so the ends rest properly in the holders for the cable with these calipers.)
So there you have it.
I'll try to download some pics if I can ever get the camera to work again.


_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 9:07 PM 11-26-2004_


----------



## gmdoctor (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_I got the pass. side on the car!
(To bad my digi cam. died)
The 200mm banjo lines from ECS seem to have worked out. 

called ecs twice, apparently lines are not available, told me that a custom app is also out of the question,







so I'm just gonna go with the original plan.


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 (Montanagreenmachine)*

how much they cost u ??


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 (turbo 20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo 20v* »_how much they cost u ?? 

yea,


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 (GLI_driver_found)*

will these calipers fit on an 86 gli?? TIA for any pertinant info


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_will these calipers fit on an 86 gli?? TIA for any pertinant info

yup, you just need the hybrid lines


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Mk4 (jib.ninja)*

ECS has them online now.
You can also use 99 Passat lines from your VW dealer.


----------



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 (Montanagreenmachine)*

Do you guys know how well these fit on a Corrado G60 ?? Just wondering if the e-brake cable will fit OK... Also I am getting them from a 2001 golf would the lines work?
Thanx And http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the shiny red paint... are you sure you want to put them on the car now.. ???seems they would make a nice center piece for the dinner table..










_Modified by Ohara at 10:34 PM 6-20-2005_


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Just put these on my MK3 and what a difference over the steel calipers. On a side note, I swapped the e-brake cable bracket from my old calipers onto the MK4 ones. I'm sure I could have bent the other brackets but I like doing things the hard way. Now my car actually stays on an incline with only 4 clicks of the e-brake, which it wouldn't even do at all with the stock calipers.


----------

